# Imperial Facepalm



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Made this yesterday, hope you like it!

View attachment 9155


Roboute was intended to be looking as he was going to make farting noises with his arm! Don't think i achieved it well!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

[A true Imperial facepalm] :shok: Are you making fun out of Leman Russ? Thats heresy! :angry:

:laugh:

+rep


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I like leman russ, just not his extreme red mohawk! Space Wolves should look more like wolves! Not freaking chicken foxes!

Is it heresy to mock Ultrasmurfs?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Master WootWoot said:


> Is it heresy to mock Ultrasmurfs?


By the name of the Emperor, yes... But feel free to perform such things on the chaos legions...


----------



## Physt (Nov 30, 2010)

Why do I always chuckle at puerile jokes? :laugh:
Most amusing.


----------

